# Current NDGF News letter



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*The Advisory Board Meetings are Important Make time to attend!*

CWD Surveillance Efforts Continue

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department will continue its chronic wasting disease Hunter-Harvested Surveillance program during the 2005 deer season.

Hunters are encouraged to provide samples from their deer by stopping at any of the department's district offices and three participating national wildlife refuges - Tewaukon NWR at Cayuga, Arrowwood NWR at Pingree, and Devils Lake Wetland Management District.

Department personnel will also operate two collection sites opening weekend in Belfield at the Tesoro truck stop, and Conoco convenience store, both at the intersection of Interstate 94 and U.S. Highway 85. In addition, Game and Fish is relying heavily on cooperating meat processors, fur buyers and wildlife clubs in the 2005 surveillance units.

Meat processors participating in surveillance efforts are Aneta Meats Service, Aneta; B's Catering, Beach; West Dakota Meats, M&M Sausage and Meats, Bismarck; K&E Meats, Cando; Barton Meats, Barlow Meat, Carrington; Double R Meats, Carson; Casselton Cold Storage, Casselton; Schmitty's Deer Processing, Davenport; Skyberg's Meats Inc., Devils Lake; Dean's Meat Market, Dickinson; Karey's Custom Meats, Dunn Center; Edgeley Meat Processing Plant, Edgeley; Ellingson Meats, Edinburg; Maple Valley Lockers, Enderlin; Prime Cut Meats, Fargo; Kuntz Butcher Shop, Glen Ullin; Manock Meats, Great Bend; Hazen Meats, Hazen; Dakota Packing, Hettinger; Mike & Vi's Custom Sausage, Dakota Country Meats, Jamestown; LaMoure Lockers, LaMoure; Hickory Hut, Langdon; Butcher Block Meats, Mandan; Milnor Locker, Milnor; Larry's Meat Processing, Mott; New Salem Butcher Shop, New Salem; Weber's Meats, Reynolds; Wolf's Processing, Scranton; Brenno Meats, Sheyenne; Valley Meat Supply, Valley City; Sagebrush Smokehouse, Watford City.

Heads will be removed on site, or hunters may drop off heads at one of the sites. Tags will remain on the ear or antler, and carcass tags will remain with the deer. Hunters will be given a temporary tag for transportation purposes.

Samples from hunter-harvested deer will be taken from animals this fall in 25 deer hunting units: 1, 2A, 2B, 2C, 2D, 2E, 2F1, 2F2, 2G, 2G1, 2G2, 2L, 3B2, 3D1, 3D2, 3E1, 3E2, 3F1, 3F2, 4A, 4B, 4C, 4D, 4E and 4F.

Heads can be dropped off through November at Game and Fish offices in Williston, Dickinson, Bismarck, Riverdale, Devils Lake, Harvey (Lonetree) and Jamestown.

To date, CWD has not been diagnosed in wild or farmed deer or elk in North Dakota. Test results for CWD on more than 4,000 wild deer and 80 elk harvested during the 2002-04 hunting seasons were negative.

Chronic wasting disease affects the nervous system of white-tailed deer, mule deer and elk and is fatal. Scientists have found no evidence that CWD can be transmitted naturally to humans or livestock.

Mule Deer Trend Remains Positive

North Dakota's mule deer population remains in good shape, according to Bruce Stillings, big game biologist for the state Game and Fish Department, Dickinson.

Based upon aerial observations during the recent fall reproduction survey, two primary indicators - ratio of fawns per doe, and bucks-per-doe - were at or above long-term averages, Stillings said. The fawn-to-doe ratio was 0.93 fawns per doe, and the buck-to-doe ratio was 0.42 bucks per doe.

Observers, who accompanied pilots in fixed-wing planes, counted 2,203 mule deer during the October survey, which encompassed 22 study areas and 278 square miles in western North Dakota.

"Our surveys continue to indicate a population with stable recruitment and good numbers of adult bucks," Stillings said. "Relatively mild winters and sound management decisions have the badlands mule deer population moving in the right direction."

Game and Fish Advisory Board Meetings Announced
Anglers, hunters, trappers and landowners are invited to attend this fall's North Dakota Game and Fish Department advisory board meeting in their area. These public meetings, held twice each year, provide citizens with an opportunity to discuss wildlife issues and ask questions of their district advisors and game and fish personnel.

There are eight Game and Fish Department advisors, each representing a multi-county section of the state. The governor appoints them to four-year terms to serve as a liaison between the department and public.

Any person who requires an auxiliary aid or service must notify the contact person at least five days prior to the scheduled meeting date.

District 7 - Counties: Burleigh, Emmons, Grant, Kidder, McLean, Mercer, Morton, Oliver, Sheridan and Sioux

Date: November 17 - 7 p.m.

Location: Game and Fish Auditorium, Bismarck

Host: Lewis & Clark Wildlife Club

Contact: Mike Donahue, 222-3899

Advisory board member: Frank Kartch, Bismarck, 222-4544

District 1 - Counties: Divide, McKenzie and Williams

Date: November 21 - 7 p.m.

Location: Sportsman's Café, Tioga

Host: Tioga Area Sportsmen's Club

Contact: Herm Backhaus, 641-1124

Advisory board member: Merle Jost, Grassy Butte, 863-6727

District 8 - Counties: Adams, Billings, Bowman, Dunn, Golden Valley, Hettinger, Slope and Stark

Date: November 22 - 7 p.m. MT

Location: Legion Club, Beach

Host: Pheasants Forever

Contact and advisory board member: Wayne Gerbig, Amidon, 879-6353

District 4 - Counties: Grand Forks, Nelson, Pembina and Walsh

Date: November 28 - 7 p.m.

Location: American Legion Club, Fordville

Host: Dakota Prairie Wildlife Club

Contact: Perry Brintnell, 229-3267

Advisory board member: Ronald Houdek, Tolna, 262-4724

District 5 - Counties: Cass, Ransom, Richland, Sargent, Steele and Traill

Date: November 29 - 7 p.m.

Location: American Legion Building, Hankinson

Host: Richland County Wildlife Club

Contact: Gary Gabbert, 242-7263

Advisory board member: Loran Palmer, West Fargo, 282-8479

District 6 - Counties: Barnes, Dickey, Foster, Griggs, Logan, LaMoure, McIntosh, Stutsman and Wells

Date: November 30 - 7 p.m.

Location: National Guard Armory, Edgeley

Host: Spencer Brandt

Contact and advisory board member: Rita Greer, Marion, 669-2315

District 3 - Counties: Benson, Cavalier, Eddy, Ramsey, Rolette and Towner

Date: December 1 - 7 p.m.

Location: Memorial Building, Devils Lake

Host: Lake Region Anglers

Contact: Bruce Hagen, 662-6500

Advisory board member: Tracy Gardner, Devils Lake, 662-5639

District 2 - Counties: Bottineau, Burke, McHenry, Mountrail, Pierce, Renville and Ward

Date: December 5 - 7 p.m.

Location: Senior Citizens Center, Makoti

Host: Hiddenwood Wildlife Club

Contact: Erik Rensch, 726-5660

Advisory board member: Richard Anderson, Willow City, 366-4625


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

2005 Salmon Spawning Goals Met

North Dakota Game and Fish Department personnel have concluded another successful salmon spawning effort, reports Paul Bailey, fisheries biologist, Riverdale.

Spawning crews from Riverdale caught more than 2,000 fish over the past several weeks, of which 54 percent were females. "We had another good year, collecting 1.8 million eggs from Lake Sakakawea and the Missouri River," Bailey said. "We had a goal of collecting between 1.5-2 million eggs for our stocking needs." Unlike other years, all the fish were collected by electrofishing, as the salmon ladder was not set up due to low lake levels.

While the egg take was excellent, fisheries biologists are concerned about the future of Sakakawea's salmon fishery. Salmon have been smaller in recent years due to low forage rainbow smelt abundance. Females averaged 4.3 pounds this year, compared to 6.0 in 2004, and 6.4 pounds in 2003.

"The main concern is the forecast for Lake Sakakawea's water elevation next year and the negative effects low water will continue to have on the populations of salmon and their main forage, smelt," Bailey said.

Chinook salmon begin their spawning run in October into bays on Lake Sakakawea's eastern end. Since salmon cannot naturally reproduce in the lake, state Game and Fish Department and Garrison Dam National Fish Hatchery personnel collect and fertilize eggs and transport them to the hatchery.

Once the eggs hatch, young salmon spend several months in the hatchery before they are stocked in Lake Sakakawea. Surplus eggs will go to South Dakota, Idaho and Montana.

Antlerless Deer Licenses Available

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department will continue to sell remaining doe licenses through the end of the regular deer gun season, according to Carrie Whitney, licensing supervisor.

As of Tuesday, Nov. 1, more than 8,000 licenses for antlerless deer were still available in the following 16 units: 1, 2D, 2F1, 2G, 2H, 2J2, 2K2, 2L, 3A2, 3B1, 3E1, 3E2, 3F1, 3F2, 4E and 4F.

These licenses are available to hunters who don't already have a license, or for those who want additional licenses.

Hunters can apply online from the Game and Fish Department website, discovernd.com/gnf. Paper applications are available from Game and Fish offices, county auditors and license vendors. Residents and nonresidents are eligible to apply.

These remaining licenses - and doe licenses that have already been issued and are printed with second, third or additional concurrent season designations - can be used during any open season: bow season with a bow; the deer gun season with a bow, rifle, or muzzle-loader; or during the muzzle-loader season with a muzzle-loader. Hunters must stay in the unit to which the license is assigned.

The regular deer gun season begins at noon Nov. 4 and continues through Nov. 20.

Fall Turkey Licenses Remain

Interested fall turkey hunters still have time to purchase a license for 2005, according to Carrie Whitney, licensing supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

As of Tuesday, Nov. 1, more than 200 licenses remain in three units. Licenses are issued on a first-come, first-served basis to hunters who do not already have a license, or for those who want additional licenses.

Licenses remain for the following units: Unit 17, portions of Billings and Golden Valley counties north of Interstate 94; Unit 21, Hettinger and Adams counties; and Unit 45, Stark County.

Resident and nonresident hunters can apply online, or print out an application for mailing, at the Game and Fish Department website, discovernd.com/gnf. Applications are also available from the department's Bismarck office and county auditors. There is no limit to the number of licenses a person can receive.

The fall turkey season continues through Jan. 15, 2006.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Deer Hunters Reminded of Local Food Pantries

Deer hunters are encouraged to help out local food pantries and soup kitchens by donating deer taken this fall.

Sportsmen Against Hunger is a charitable program in the Bismarck area that has arranged for deer to be processed and delivered at no cost to the hunter. Hunters are asked to call West Dakota Meats in Bismarck (221-9142), or Choice Cut Meats in Mandan (663-1888), before dropping off a deer in order to verify the SAH quota has not been filled. SAH is sponsored and paid for by the Northern Plains Chapter of Safari Club International.

In the Valley City area, the Barnes County Wildlife Club is arranging for the processing of 100 deer. The club is seeking hunters to sign up to donate one or more deer. For more information contact Perry Kapaun at 845-0564; or email [email protected].

In the Harvey area, the Anamoose Wildlife Club is conducting Operation Sportsmen Relief, a program in which club members arrange for deer to be processed at no cost to the hunter, with the meat/sausage being delivered to the Central Dakota Food Pantry. The club is seeking hunters to sign up to donate their deer meat. Contact Mark Friedt at 324-2812 for information.

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department supports these programs and encourages hunters to participate.

Public Reminded of Advisory Board Meetings

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department is issuing a reminder for the fall advisory board meetings. Hunters, anglers, trappers and landowners are invited to attend these public forums to discuss fish and wildlife issues in their area.

These public meetings, held twice each year, provide citizens with an opportunity to discuss wildlife issues and ask questions of their district advisors and Game and Fish Department personnel.

Any person who requires an auxiliary aid or service must notify the contact person at least five days prior to the scheduled meeting date.

District 7 - Counties: Burleigh, Emmons, Grant, Kidder, McLean, Mercer, Morton, Oliver, Sheridan and Sioux

Date: November 17 - 7 p.m.

Location: Game and Fish Auditorium, Bismarck

Host: Lewis & Clark Wildlife Club

Contact: Mike Donahue, 222-3899

Advisory board member: Frank Kartch, Bismarck, 222-4544

District 1 - Counties: Divide, McKenzie and Williams

Date: November 21 - 7 p.m.

Location: Sportsman's Café, Tioga

Host: Tioga Area Sportsmen's Club

Contact: Herm Backhaus, 641-1124

Advisory board member: Merle Jost, Grassy Butte, 863-6727

District 8 - Counties: Adams, Billings, Bowman, Dunn, Golden Valley, Hettinger, Slope and Stark

Date: November 22 - 7 p.m. MT

Location: Legion Club, Beach

Host: Pheasants Forever

Contact: Gary Van Vleet, 872-2158

Advisory board member: Wayne Gerbig, Amidon, 879-6353

District 4 - Counties: Grand Forks, Nelson, Pembina and Walsh

Date: November 28 - 7 p.m.

Location: American Legion Club, Fordville

Host: Dakota Prairie Wildlife Club

Contact: Perry Brintnell, 229-3267

Advisory board member: Ronald Houdek, Tolna, 262-4724

District 5 - Counties: Cass, Ransom, Richland, Sargent, Steele and Traill

Date: November 29 - 7 p.m.

Location: American Legion Building, Hankinson

Host: Richland County Wildlife Club

Contact: Gary Gabbert, 242-7263

Advisory board member: Loran Palmer, West Fargo, 282-8479

District 6 - Counties: Barnes, Dickey, Foster, Griggs, Logan, LaMoure, McIntosh, Stutsman and Wells

Date: November 30 - 7 p.m.

Location: National Guard Armory, Edgeley

Host: Spencer Brandt

Contact and advisory board member: Rita Greer, Marion, 669-2315

District 3 - Counties: Benson, Cavalier, Eddy, Ramsey, Rolette and Towner

Date: December 1 - 7 p.m.

Location: Memorial Building, Devils Lake

Host: Lake Region Anglers

Contact: Bruce Hagen, 662-6500

Advisory board member: Tracy Gardner, Devils Lake, 662-5639

District 2 - Counties: Bottineau, Burke, McHenry, Mountrail, Pierce, Renville and Ward

Date: December 5 - 7 p.m.

Location: Senior Citizens Center, Makoti

Host: Hiddenwood Wildlife Club

Contact: Erik Rensch, 726-5660

Advisory board member: Richard Anderson, Willow City, 366-4625


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

CWD Sampling Efforts Underway, Still More Heads Needed

North Dakota's 2005 Hunter-Harvested Surveillance program for chronic wasting disease is off to a good start, but more deer heads are needed for testing from all surveillance areas, according to Dorothy Fecske, wildlife disease biologist for the state Game and Fish Department.

So far, department personnel have taken samples for testing from more than 600 hunter-harvested deer, but that's still well short of the goal of 1,500 deer statewide.

The department is still seeking deer heads from units 1, 2A, 2B, 2C, 2D, 2E, 2F1, 2F2, 2G, 2G1, 2G2, 2L, 3B2, 3D1, 3D2, 3E1, 3E2, 3F1, 3F2, 4A, 4B, 4C, 4D, 4E and 4F.

Hunters can drop off deer heads at Game and Fish Department offices in Williston, Dickinson, Bismarck, Riverdale, Devils Lake, Harvey (Lonetree) and Jamestown; and three participating national wildlife refuges - Tewaukon NWR at Cayuga, Arrowwood NWR at Pingree, and Devils Lake Wetland Management District.

Deer heads can also be dropped off at Aneta Meats Service, Aneta; B's Catering, Beach; West Dakota Meats, M&M Sausage and Meats, Bismarck; K&E Meats, Cando; Barton Meats, Barlow Meat, Carrington; Double R Meats, Carson; Casselton Cold Storage, Casselton; Schmitty's Deer Processing, Davenport; Skyberg's Meats Inc., Devils Lake; Dean's Meat Market, Dickinson; Karey's Custom Meats, Dunn Center; Edgeley Meat Processing Plant, Edgeley; Ellingson Meats, Edinburg; Maple Valley Lockers, Enderlin; Prime Cut Meats, Fargo; Kuntz Butcher Shop, Glen Ullin; Manock Meats, Great Bend; Hazen Meats, Hazen; Dakota Packing, Hettinger; Mike & Vi's Custom Sausage, Dakota Country Meats, Jamestown; LaMoure Lockers, LaMoure; Hickory Hut, Langdon; Butcher Block Meats, Mandan; Milnor Locker, Milnor; Larry's Meat Processing, Mott; New Salem Butcher Shop, New Salem; Weber's Meats, Reynolds; Wolf's Processing, Scranton; Brenno Meats, Sheyenne; Valley Meat Supply, Valley City; Sagebrush Smokehouse, Watford City.

Late-Season Upland Game Opportunities Available on Refuges

Several national wildlife refuges in North Dakota will soon open to late-season upland game bird hunting.

Arrowwood, Audubon, Des Lacs, J. Clark Salyer, Long Lake, Lostwood, Tewaukon (pheasants only), and Upper Souris NWRs open Nov. 21.

Hunters are reminded that use of non-toxic shot is required on all U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service lands. State regulations found in the North Dakota 2005-06 Small Game Guide apply. Seasons for pheasant, sharp-tailed grouse, Hungarian partridge and ruffed grouse close statewide on Jan. 8, 2006.

National wildlife refuges are managed by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. Portions of each refuge are closed to hunting. Contact refuge headquarters for map leaflets designating closed areas and other restrictions: Arrowwood (701) 285-3341; Audubon (701) 442-5474; Des Lacs (701) 385-4046; J. Clark Salyer (701) 768-2548; Long Lake (701) 387-4397; Lostwood (701) 848-2722; Tewaukon (701) 724-3598; and Upper Souris (701) 468-5467.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Muzzle-loader Season Opens Nov. 25, Antlerless Licenses Available

North Dakota's muzzle-loader season opens Friday, Nov. 25 at noon, and hunters with a lottery muzzle-loader license can hunt white-tailed deer statewide.

In addition, hunters with second, third or other concurrent season antlerless whitetail or mule deer licenses must stay in the unit to which the license is assigned.

Doe licenses are still available for hunters who would like to participate in the muzzle-loader season. These remaining licenses - and antlerless whitetail and mule deer licenses that have already been issued and are printed with second, third or additional concurrent season designations - can be used during the muzzle-loader season with a muzzle-loader, and during the bow season with a bow. Again, hunters with concurrent season licenses must stay in the unit to which the license is assigned.

Antlerless deer licenses are available in units 1, 2D, 2F1, 2J2, 2L, 3B1, 3E1, 3E2, 3F1, 3F2, 4E and 4F.

Hunters can apply online from the Game and Fish Department website, discovernd.com/gnf. Paper applications are available from game and fish offices, county auditors and license vendors. Residents and nonresidents are eligible to apply, and licenses may be purchased throughout the season as long as they are available.

The muzzle-loader season is open through Dec. 11, and the archery season continues through Jan. 8, 2006.

Hunter-Harvested Surveillance Program Reaches Goal for 2005

The number of deer samples needed for testing of chronic wasting disease has been met for the 2005 hunting season, according to Dorothy Fecske, wildlife disease biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Collection sites are no longer set up, Fecske said, as the goal of collecting heads from 1,500 hunter-harvested deer was achieved. "We're really happy with the number of heads we collected this year," Fecske added. "The support we received from hunters, meat processors, fur buyers and wildlife clubs was tremendous."

The goal of the Hunter-Harvested Surveillance program is to obtain a statistically significant sample (458) of animals in each of the eight surveillance units within a two-year period.

Samples for CWD testing will be sent to the Wyoming State Veterinary Lab. Results should be available in early spring, and hunters will be notified only if a sample tests positive.

Game and Fish Reminds Public of Remaining Advisory Board Meetings

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department is issuing a reminder for the remaining fall advisory board meetings. Hunters, anglers, trappers, and landowners are invited to attend these public forums to discuss wildlife issues in their area.

Game and Fish Department advisors host public meetings twice each year in their districts. Advisors serve as a liaison between the department and the public in their areas.

Any person who requires an auxiliary aid or service must notify the contact person at least five days prior to the scheduled meeting date.

District 4 - Counties: Grand Forks, Nelson, Pembina and Walsh

Date: November 28 - 7 p.m.

Location: American Legion Club, Fordville

Host: Dakota Prairie Wildlife Club

Contact: Perry Brintnell, 229-3267

Advisory board member: Ronald Houdek, Tolna, 262-4724

District 5 - Counties: Cass, Ransom, Richland, Sargent, Steele and Traill

Date: November 29 - 7 p.m.

Location: American Legion Building, Hankinson

Host: Richland County Wildlife Club

Contact: Gary Gabbert, 242-7263

Advisory board member: Loran Palmer, West Fargo, 282-8479

District 6 - Counties: Barnes, Dickey, Foster, Griggs, Logan, LaMoure, McIntosh, Stutsman and Wells

Date: November 30 - 7 p.m.

Location: National Guard Armory, Edgeley

Host: Spencer Brandt

Contact and advisory board member: Rita Greer, Marion, 669-2315

District 3 - Counties: Benson, Cavalier, Eddy, Ramsey, Rolette and Towner

Date: December 1 - 7 p.m.

Location: Memorial Building, Devils Lake

Host: Lake Region Anglers

Contact: Bruce Hagen, 662-6500

Advisory board member: Tracy Gardner, Devils Lake, 662-5639

District 2 - Counties: Bottineau, Burke, McHenry, Mountrail, Pierce, Renville and Ward

Date: December 5 - 7 p.m.

Location: Senior Citizens Center, Makoti

Host: Hiddenwood Wildlife Club

Contact: Erik Rensch, 726-5660

Advisory board member: Richard Anderson, Willow City, 366-4625


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Darkhouse Spearfishing Opens Dec. 1

Though darkhouse spearfishing season is officially slated to open Dec. 1, ice anglers should exercise caution and wait awhile before venturing out on state waters.

Nancy Boldt, boat and water safety coordinator for the state Game and Fish Department, says don't be fooled by recent cold temperatures, as ice is just beginning to form and is nowhere near strong enough to venture out on. "People are going to have to exercise patience," Boldt said. "It might look solid enough around the edge of lakes, but it will be marginal at best in early December."

Individuals who participate in darkhouse spearfishing must register with the Game and Fish Department. Registration is available at the department's website, discovernd.com/gnf, or through any game and fish office.

Darkhouse spearing is allowed for all residents with a valid fishing license, and those under age 16. Nonresidents from states that allow North Dakotans to participate in darkhouse spearfishing can darkhouse spearfish in North Dakota with a valid fishing license. Of neighboring states, only Minnesota does not allow nonresident darkhouse spearfishing.

The season is open through Feb. 28, and only for northern pike and nongame species.

Other regulations include:

A spear is counted as a pole (line) while darkhouse spearfishing. 
Pneumatic or rubber band powered spear guns are not allowed. 
When a dark house is moved, or a hole larger than 12 inches in diameter is left in the ice, the hole must be adequately marked with a natural object, such as a tree branch or tumbleweed, visible from a minimum of 150 feet. 
There is no size limit on ice holes in lakes where darkhouse spearing is allowed. However, hook and line fishing is legal only in holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter. 
Legal live baitfish, with the exception of white sucker, and artificial lures can be used as decoys. 
Daily and possession limits are the same as for hook and line fishing. 
Darkhouse spearing is allowed only in the following areas: Beaver Lake (Logan County), Buffalo Lake (Sargent County), Buffalo Lodge Lake (McHenry County), Carpenter Lake (Rolette County), Cavanaugh Lake (Ramsey County), Coal Mine Lake (Sheridan County), Coldwater Lake (McIntosh County), Cottonwood Lake (Williams County), Devils Lake (Benson and Ramsey counties), Diamond Lake (LaMoure County), Dry/Goose Lake (McIntosh County), Etta/Alkaline Complex (Kidder County), Flood Lake (LaMoure County), Grass Lake (Richland County), Horsehead Lake (Kidder County), Juanita Lake (Foster County), Lake Laretta (Nelson County), Lake Oahe (from South Dakota border to Maclean Bottoms boat ramp), Lake Sakakawea (from Garrison Dam to Highway 85 bridge at Williston), Mallard Marsh (Stutsman County), Morrison Lake (Ramsey County), Powers Lake (Burke County), Rice Lake (Emmons County), Round Lake (Kidder County), School Section Lake (Rolette County), Silver Lake (Benson County), Spiritwood Lake (Stutsman County), Stanley Reservoir (Mountrail County), Sweetwater Lake (Ramsey County), Tioga Reservoir (Williams County), and West Napoleon Complex (Logan County).

Advisory Board Meeting in Hankinson Rescheduled for Dec. 6

Weather conditions in southeastern North Dakota caused the District 5 North Dakota Game and Fish Department advisory board meeting in Hankinson to be rescheduled for Tuesday, Dec. 6. The meeting was originally scheduled for Nov. 29.

District 5 - Counties: Cass, Ransom, Richland, Sargent, Steele and Traill

Date: December 6 - 7 p.m.

Location: American Legion Building, Hankinson

Host: Richland County Wildlife Club

Contact: Gary Gabbert, 242-7263

Advisory board member: Loran Palmer, West Fargo, 282-8479

Fall Turkey Licenses Remain

Two fall turkey hunting units still have licenses available for hunters who do not have a license, or for those who want additional licenses.

Licenses remain in Unit 17, portions of Billings and Golden Valley counties north of Interstate 94, and Unit 21, Hettinger and Adams counties.

Resident and nonresident hunters can apply online, or print out an application for mailing, at the Game and Fish Department website, discovernd.com/gnf. Applications are also available from the department's Bismarck office and county auditors. There is no limit to the number of licenses a person can receive.

The fall turkey season continues through Jan. 15, 2006.

2006 North Dakota OUTDOORS Calendar Available

The 2006 North Dakota OUTDOORS calendar is printed and available for $3 at the state Game and Fish Department's Bismarck office, select newsstands across the state, Scheels AllSports in Bismarck, Fargo, Minot and Grand Forks, and Sportsman's Warehouse in Fargo.

Along with outstanding color photographs of North Dakota wildlife and scenery, the calendar includes season opening and application dates, sunrise-sunset times and moon phases.

To order by mail, send $3 plus $1 postage for each calendar, to: Calendar, North Dakota Game and Fish Department, 100 N. Bismarck Expressway, Bismarck, ND 58501-5095.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Game and Fish Provides Ice Safety Tips

Anglers and trappers are urged to be aware of ice conditions before venturing out on frozen waters, cautions Nancy Boldt, boat and water safety coordinator for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

"Before going out onto a frozen lake, pond or river, it's important to take safety precautions to reduce the risk of falling through the ice," Boldt said. "Knowing how to judge ice conditions will also help in making a more informed decision."

Boldt cautions recreationists to be aware of snow-covered ice. Snow insulates ice, inhibiting solid ice formation, and makes it difficult to check thickness. Snow also hides cracked, weak and open water areas. "Stay away from cracks, pressure ridges, slushy or darker areas that signify thinner ice, and ice that forms around partially submerged objects, such as trees, brush, embankments or structures," Boldt said.

Ice thickness is not consistent, Boldt mentioned, as it can vary significantly within a few inches. "Ice shouldn't be judged strictly by appearance," she added. "It is always a good idea for anglers to drill test holes as they venture out onto a lake."

Daily changes in temperature cause ice to expand and contract, Boldt said, which affects its strength. "It is always good to talk to people at local bait shops, or other anglers, if you are not familiar with a lake."

The Game and Fish Department recommends the following minimums for travel on clear‑blue lake ice formed under ideal conditions. However, early in the winter Boldt advises doubling these figures to be safe: four inches for a group of people walking single file; five and one‑half to six inches for a snowmobile or all‑terrain vehicle; eight to 12 inches for an automobile; and 12-15 inches for a pickup/truck.

Boldt also suggests wearing a personal flotation device and carrying a cell phone while on the ice. Also, an ice chisel should be used to check ice thickness while moving around, and ice picks or a set of screwdrivers should be carried to pull yourself back on the ice in case you fall through.

If someone falls through the ice, act quickly by calling 911. Attempt to reach the victim with a long pole, board, rope, blanket or snowmobile suit. If that isn't possible, throw the victim a life jacket, empty water jug or other buoyant object. Go to the victim as the last resort. Should this be necessary, a human chain, in which rescuers lie on the ice with each person grasping the feet of the person in front, is an effective technique.

Treat a hypothermia victim by removing wet clothing and replacing it with dry clothing. An effective treatment is to place the victim in a sleeping bag, if available, with another person. Immediately transport the victim to a hospital.

Identification Required on Unoccupied Fish Houses

Anglers are reminded that unoccupied fish houses left on the ice must be identifiable, according to Robert Timian, enforcement chief for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

The owner's name, and either address or telephone number must be displayed on the outside with letters or numbers of at least three inches high. Any unoccupied fish house left on the ice without having proper identification may be removed or destroyed by the department, Timian said, and the owner could be cited for a class 2 noncriminal offense.

"Most people know that identification is required," Timian said, "but some who are using houses for the first time aren't aware of the regulation."

A number of years ago the state legislature repealed the law requiring licensing of fish houses in North Dakota. Because of that, Timian said, a few people think no identification is necessary. "We see a few houses each year that aren't identified and the owner is nowhere around," he said. "Citations are issued to the owner when unoccupied fish houses are left on the ice."

Backyard Birders Asked to Help with Winter Survey

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department's Watchable Wildlife program is asking backyard birders to monitor feeders periodically over the next three months.

The program's annual winter bird survey takes place the third week of December, January and February, according to Jeb Williams, outreach biologist.

Any citizen can participate, Williams said, by just watching their feeders. "This survey involves a winter census to determine overall trends in North Dakota's wintering songbird population for different areas of the state," he said.

The state is divided into four regions - northwest, southwest, northeast and southeast. Participants are asked to monitor their bird feeders for a minimum of 30 minutes per day during the two-day period each month, recording the number and type of birds at the feeder.

Individuals who want to help with the winter bird survey should call the Game and Fish Department in Bismarck at 701-328-6300. The statewide surveys are tallied and returned to each participant, Williams said, depicting unique trends from across North Dakota.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Weigel Named Game and Fish Employee of the Year

Jerry Weigel, fisheries production and development supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, received the Director's Award for 2005 during the department's annual meeting Dec. 8 in Bismarck.

Dean Hildebrand, department director, said Weigel has shown extraordinary energy and competency since he was first hired in 1986.

A Linton native and graduate of the University of North Dakota, Weigel has shown a great ability to coordinate with federal fish hatcheries to achieve increasing production demands on a statewide level, Hildebrand said. "He coordinates our fish production issues with the hatcheries, and works fish trades with hatchery coordinators from other states," Hildebrand added. "He also puts in hundreds of hours hauling fish."

In addition to his fish production and development obligations, Weigel coordinates the computer demands for the fisheries division. "He has written the database program for stocking and netting records," Hildebrand said. "He has also set up all division computers across the state, and has been working with global information systems and how that technology will enhance the fisheries division."

Lundstrom Named Wildlife Officer of the Year
Jackie Lundstrom, North Dakota Game and Fish Department district game warden stationed in Bismarck, is the state's 2005 Wildlife Officer of the Year. Lundstrom was honored recently by the Shikar-Safari Club International, a private conservation organization that annually recognizes outstanding wildlife officers in each state.

In a nomination letter sent to Shikar-Safari, chief warden Robert Timian noted Lundstrom's district in central North Dakota is one of the busiest and most populated areas in the state. "Warden Lundstrom's patrol duties include waterfowl, upland game, big game and fishing activities, and enforcement of a number of public lands owned or managed by the Game and Fish Department," Timian said. "These public areas in her district receive heavy use, most of which is not related to hunting or fishing. The department has put a high emphasis on preventing illegal activity in this area, and Warden Lundstrom has played a significant role in this effort."

Lundstrom's district also includes a section of the Missouri River, one of the most heavily used waterways in the state. "She spends many hours monitoring boat traffic on the river, and has issued numerous citations for prohibited operations of personal watercraft and other general boat safety violations," Timian said.

In addition, Lundstrom is active in hunter and boat safety education, Timian mentioned, and takes advantage of all public educational opportunities. "Her organizational skills, her dedication to natural resource enforcement and her abilities to serve the public make her a valuable asset to the North Dakota Game and Fish Department," he added.

Lundstrom is a Devils Lake native, and graduate of North Dakota State University.

Each of North Dakota's four game warden supervisors annually nominates a warden for the Shikar-Safari award. Supervisors, the chief game warden, and the Game and Fish Department director make the final selection.

Game and Fish Recognizes Employee Efforts

North Dakota Game and Fish Department Director Dean Hildebrand recently honored a number of employees with performance-based awards. Hildebrand presented the following awards at the department's annual staff meeting Dec. 8.

· Mike McKenna, conservation and communications division chief, Bismarck, was presented with a Meritorious Service award for his efforts in revitalizing and energizing the department's planning process. "Mike's creative and unique approach to the planning process has been necessary and effective," Hildebrand said. "Planning is very difficult, and the department is better off because of his efforts. He has brought a more condensed and efficient approach to planning, and the completion of the strategic, operational and evaluative phases will serve as the department's template for the future."

· Dan Halstead, wildlife resource management supervisor, Riverdale, received the Special Projects award, given to a staff member for completing a new project which is on its way to being highly successful. Halstead was recognized for his work in completing the Mallard Island Wetland Development Project. "Dan quietly and independently worked to secure the necessary funding, and led the coordination effort necessary to complete the project," Hildebrand said. "Through his steady and confident approach, he managed to assemble a large and diverse partnership that resulted in full funding and a functional project. Because of this, Mallard Island will significantly add to waterfowl production in North Dakota."

· The entire fisheries division field staff was presented with the Innovations award, recognizing staff for implementing a process to improve department goals and objectives. "Our fisheries division initiated a project to determine how successful our walleye stocking program has been, and where we likely need to put further resources to improve either stocking success or aquatic habitat," Hildebrand said. "Every fingerling walleye stocked in the state is marked through the ear bone with a common antibiotic. During fall sampling young-of-the-year walleye are gathered, sent to a lab and analyzed to determine the proportion of marked fish to unmarked fish. This determines the success of our stocking efforts and natural reproduction. Our fisheries field staff has put in an extraordinary amount of work and hours to take proper care of the fish prior to stocking, and while gathering young-of-the-year."

· Janel Kolar, administrative assistant, Dickinson, received the Solid Foundation award, presented to an employee or group of individuals who demonstrated exemplary work in the administrative, technical or support field. According to Hildebrand, Kolar has developed and maintained statewide computer programs for enforcement, wildlife and fisheries divisions. "In addition to the number of tasks she performs as the administrative assistant at the Dickinson office, Janel has been instrumental in streamlining and updating computer programs," Hildebrand said. "She leads office staff through the multitude of software updates with expertise and patience. She offers great insight and an unparalleled interest in her work."

· Dorothy Fecske, furbearer and wildlife disease biologist, Bismarck, received the Public Outreach award, presented to an employee for showing a significant effort, ability, or accomplishment in interacting with the public while promoting the department's programs. Fecske was noted for her efforts in working with the public and media on issues related to mountain lion management. "Within the first two weeks of her employment with the department Dorothy was thrust into the spotlight resulting from an expanding number of issues related to mountain lions," Hildebrand said. "These issues were highly charged, controversial and difficult. Dorothy's positive attitude, exceptional skill and knowledge of the issue have drawn accolades from the public, other agencies and department staff."

James Myhre, district game warden, Steele, received the 2005 National Association of State Boating Law Administrators Officer of the Year award for North Dakota. Each state in NASBLA selects a person for a national award. Among the criteria for receiving the award is boating activity in regards to law enforcement, education, search and rescue, outreach and training. Myhre was recognized for his outstanding public service, and his professionalism and personal commitment to promoting safe and enjoyable recreational boating, according to Nancy Boldt, boat and water safety coordinator. "Warden Myhre's district includes some of the most congested waters of the state, and his presence has done much to create a safer environment for boaters," Boldt said. "He is active in boating education in the community, has worked with other law enforcement agencies to encourage their officers to become involved with boating enforcement, and has been instrumental in forming a local sportsmen's organization."

Canada Goose Season Closes Dec. 22, Others to Follow

Late season hunters still have time to get out in the field and enjoy North Dakota's deer, waterfowl, upland game, turkey, small game and furbearer opportunities.

Hunters are reminded the season for Canada geese closes Dec. 22, while high plains duck hunting opportunities continue through Jan. 1, 2006.

Archery deer, sharp-tailed and ruffed grouse, partridge, pheasant and tree squirrel hunting seasons continue through Jan. 8, 2006.

The fall wild turkey season is open until Jan. 15, 2006.

Bobcat, mink and weasel hunting and trapping seasons, as well as muskrat trapping, are open through March 12, 2006. Muskrat hunting season closes May 7, 2006.

Fox, coyote, raccoon, badger and beaver hunting and trapping are open year-round.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Snowmobile Riders Cautioned to Stay Clear of Wildlife, Habitat

With snow covering most of North Dakota's prairie, snowmobile enthusiasts are out enjoying the state's wide open landscape.

With that in mind, riders are reminded to observe state laws that protect wildlife and its habitat, so animals do not suffer additional stress that already arrives with winter weather conditions. Thoughtless harassing or chasing of wildlife not only stresses animals, but is also illegal.

Running snowmobiles near, through, or around winter habitat such as thickets, cattails, and wooded areas may inadvertently scare wintering wildlife, causing them additional stress or injury.

Riders are urged to use trails to avoid situations that could disturb wildlife. State parks, Snowmobile North Dakota and local clubs maintain hundreds of miles of snowmobile trails across the state. Information on the North Dakota trail system is available at the SND website, snowmobilend.com.

Observers witnessing harassment or chasing of wildlife are encouraged to call the Report All Poachers hotline at 800-472-2121.

Discarded Christmas Trees Should Not Be Placed on Lakes

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department is not accepting discarded Christmas trees for tree reef projects this year, according to Greg Power, department fisheries biologist.

"Anglers are reminded it is illegal to discard Christmas trees on the ice," Power said. "For various reasons, new tree reef projects are limited in North Dakota and there is no need for more trees."

Game and Fish Has New Web Address

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department has a new website address.

The new address, gf.nd.gov, is short, straight-forward and easy to work with, said Craig Bihrle, communications supervisor for the department.

The old department web addresses will still work, Bihrle said. Internet users will simply be redirected to the new site.

The Game and Fish Department website offers a diverse menu for the state's outdoor enthusiast, including online licensing/applications, regulations, maps, and general hunting, fishing and boating information.

Canada Goose Hunting Season Closes Dec. 22

Waterfowl hunters are reminded that North Dakota's Canada goose hunting season closes Dec. 22, while the high plains duck hunting season continues through Jan. 1.

The high plains unit boundary is detailed in the 2005 North Dakota Waterfowl Hunting Guide.

Winter Fishing Season Questions, Answers
Anglers are beginning to take to the ice to enjoy a favorite North Dakota winter pastime. With the start of ice fishing season, the North Dakota Game and Fish Department receives numerous questions from anglers wanting to clarify regulations. Some of the more common questions are listed below. If the answer to your question is not here, call the department at 701-328-6300.

Q: Does the Game and Fish Department have a fishing or ice thickness hotline?

A: No. The department does not issue official fishing reports. Ice thickness can vary considerably within a lake and cannot be predicted. A local bait shop might be the best source for information on ice thickness and fishing opportunities on a favorite lake.

Q: When is ice considered safe?

A: Ice is never completely safe, and caution is always advised when venturing on ice. However, a general rule of thumb is four inches will support a group of people walking single file; six inches for a snowmobile or ATV; 8-12 inches for an automobile; and 12-15 inches for a pickup truck.

Q: How many poles can I use while ice fishing?

A: While fishing through the ice a maximum of four poles can be used in all waters where ice fishing is open.

Q: Can I use dead minnows on "no-live-baitfish" lakes?

A: Yes, but they must be preserved by freezing, salting or otherwise treated to inactivate sexual products. You cannot possess live baitfish on lakes where it is prohibited.

Q: Is there a size restriction for a fish hole in the ice while fishing with hook and line?

A: Yes, a hole in the ice can be no larger than 12 inches in diameter.

Q: Is it legal to leave litter or waste material on the ice?

A: No. Depositing or leaving any litter, refuse, rubbish, bottles, cans or other waste material on the ice is illegal.

Q: Is there a size restriction for a hole while spearfishing from a darkhouse?

A: There are no size restrictions for the hole in the ice while spearfishing from a darkhouse.

Q: What are the season dates for darkhouse spearfishing?

A: Darkhouse spearfishing is legal from December 1 through February 28 of each fishing year.

Q: While spearfishing from a darkhouse, does my spear count as one of my four poles?

A: Yes.

Q: Are all fish species legal for darkhouse spearfishing?

A: No, the only legal species are northern pike and nongame species, such as bullhead, buffalo and carp.

Q: While I am spearfishing from a darkhouse, can I fish with hook-and-line in the same hole?

A: No, in order to use hook and line the hole must be smaller than 12 inches in diameter.

Q: Do the fish I catch while spearfishing from a darkhouse count toward my daily limit with fish caught by hook and line, or are the limits separate?

A: The daily limit combines fish you spear with fish caught by hook and line.

Q: Do I have to register before going darkhouse spearfishing?

A: Yes, the department develops an address base for a survey to determine use and harvest.

Q: Where do I register for darkhouse spearfishing?

A: Registration is available at the department website, gf.nd.gov, or at any North Dakota Game and Fish Department office.

Q: Does my child under 16 still have to register for darkhouse spearfishing?

A: Yes, all persons, regardless of age, must register.

Q: Where should I write the registration number for my child who is under 16 years old?

A: Write your child's registration number on your fishing license.

Q: I am making my own spear for spearfishing. Is there a size restriction for a spear?

A: No.

Q: Does a fish house need to be licensed?

A: No, fish houses no longer need to be licensed in North Dakota.

Q: Does my fish house need to have identification?

A: Occupied structures do not require identification. However, any unoccupied fish house must have displayed on its outside in readily distinguishable characters at least three inches high, the owner's name, and either address or telephone number.

Q: How close can my fish house be to another one?

A: Fish houses may be placed no closer than 50 feet in any direction to each other.

Q: When does my fish house have to be removed from the ice?

A: Fish houses shall be removed from all waters by midnight, March 15, of each year.

Q: Can portable fish houses be used after March 15?

A: Yes, they can be used if they are removed daily.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Third Mountain Lion Taken

State Game and Fish Department officials have confirmed that another mountain lion was taken by a hunter over the New Year's weekend.

The lion, an adult male, was killed in an area of the badlands west of Grassy Butte in McKenzie County on Dec. 31.

It is the third mountain lion taken in North Dakota since a season was opened last September. The other two cats were shot in mid-November. One was a juvenile male, the other an adult female that had not yet had a litter. All three lions were harvested in the same general area - the northern badlands within 25 miles of Grassy Butte.

"This mountain lion is interesting because it's probably a resident male that was holding a territory," said Dorothy Fecske, Game and Fish Department furbearer biologist.

The state's first open season for mountain lions in modern times runs through March 12. The Game and Fish Department will close the season early if the total harvest reaches five before that.

Information gathered, Fecske said, will help Game and Fish better manage mountain lions in the future. "So far, this season is telling us that, while we get reports of mountain lion sightings statewide, their presence is greater in western North Dakota," Fecske said. "It's another piece of the puzzle to help us understand the population."

Six Lakes Closed to Winter Fishing

Anglers are reminded that six North Dakota lakes are closed to winter fishing.

McDowell Dam (Burleigh County), Lightning Lake (McLean County), Nygren Dam (Morton County), Kraft Slough (Sargent County), Velva Sportsmens Pond (Ward County) and Kettle Lake (Williams County) are closed to fishing from Nov. 1 through March 31.

Anglers should refer to the 2004-06 North Dakota Fishing Guide for winter fishing regulations.

Nonresident Any-Deer Bow Licenses Increased
The North Dakota Game and Fish Department will have 1,155 any-deer bow licenses available to nonresidents in 2006, up from 956 issued in 2005.

The number of nonresident any-deer bow licenses available is 15 percent of the previous year's mule deer gun license allocation. The Game and Fish Department issued 7,700 mule deer licenses in the 2005 deer gun lottery.

The department will begin issuing any-deer bow licenses March 1. All applications received on or before March 1, 2006, will be treated equally. If more applications are received than there are licenses, each application will be assigned a number. Numbers will be drawn to issue the licenses. Applicants who request to apply together as a party will receive one number. Additional numbers will be drawn to establish a waiting list. If returned licenses become available, these applicants will be offered the licenses.

If licenses remain after March 1, these will be issued daily on a first-come, first-served basis.

Tentative 2006 Season Opening Dates Announced
To help North Dakota hunters prepare for the 2006 hunting seasons, the North Dakota Game and Fish Department annually provides its best estimate for opening dates for the coming year.

Dates become official when approved by governor's proclamation. Tentative opening dates for 2006 include:

Season
Opening Dates

Spring Light Goose
February 18

Spring Crow
March 18

Spring Turkey
April 8

Paddlefish Snagging
May 1

Fall Crow
August 12

Deer & Pronghorn Bow, Mourning Dove, Early Canada Goose
September 1

Sharptail, Hun, Ruffed Grouse, Squirrel

September 9

Youth Deer
September 15

Sandhill Crane
September 16

Ducks, Goose, Swan
September 30

Pronghorn Gun
October 6

Pheasant, Fall Turkey
October 14

Mink, Muskrat, Weasel Trapping
October 21

Deer Gun
November 10

Deer Muzzle-loader
December 1


----------

